
Why Isn't Holacracy Working at Zappos? - grzm
http://qz.com/849980/zappos-is-struggling-with-holacracy-because-humans-arent-designed-to-operate-like-software/
======
cobber2005
Plenty of companies not using Holocracy have a lack of empathy to their
employees as well as overly-bureaucratic processes.

What if a company ran itself under a nomic (a game where it is a move to
change a rule of the game)? If employees where truly free to change any of the
rules, perhaps they'd be able to modify the process to work better for both
them and the company. (Which might only be possible in a worker cooperative,
or a ESOP where the workers are also owners and thus have financial incentives
to not just attempt to create a workers' paradise).

